# How much to charge for website photos?



## mmjgg (Jul 20, 2010)

I recently took photos for a new salon's website.  I spent about 4 hours at the salon(a lot of the time was waiting around for stylists to "get ready" for their profile pics).  It was 3 trips at 15 minutes each way.  I spent about 2.5 hrs editing, and ended up handing over about 20 pics to the web designer.  I'm thinking of charging around $400.  Is this reasonable?  Does anyone have any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Alpha (Jul 20, 2010)

I think it's a good starting price. To help inform the discussion, a good stock photo from a reputable agency would go for about $15/shot ($300 for your 20). For future reference, you should negotiate a price up front, either per image or a total price based on your time commitment. I think the best way for you to make money and for the client to be satisfied in a job like this is to set a price for the job, where they'll get between X and Y photos. Get them involved in the proofing process and then edit only the ones they like. Everyone goes home happy.


----------



## KmH (Jul 20, 2010)

$400 is more than reasonable.

Since they already have the photos, you are in a very weak barganing position, because you have no leverage (the photos).

Apparently, no written contract was involved?

The cost for web usage depends on the size the photo(s) will be used at.

On a professonal basis using RM (Rights-Managed) use licensing model, the cost of photos for web use at up to 400 pixels is running about $35 per photo, for up to 3 months of use. At 640 px it's $50 per photo for up to 3 months of web isage.

Any other type of use, like print ads, brochures, would entail an additional fee.

20 photos at $35 per (for 3 months) is $700 for web usage ($2400 for 12 months), and doesn't take into account charging for your time and non-reimbursed costs.


----------



## mmjgg (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  I don't really do much photography for money anymore.  This is for a friend who opened a salon and asked if I'd do the pics.  So, in a friend to friend transaction, this is more than reasonable?  In this particular case, I'm not worried about licensing or anything like that.  

Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 20, 2010)

EXTREMELY reasonable - I charge a flat fee of $75/hr for my time whether behind the camera or editing, and image rights would be in addition to that, although for something as specific as this, I would probably charge less than KmH's quoted rates.  Altogether I would probably charge $700 - 750 for perpetual, non-exclusive use of the images.


----------



## KmH (Jul 20, 2010)

mmjgg said:


> Thanks for the replies. I don't really do much photography for money anymore. This is for a friend who opened a salon and asked if I'd do the pics. So, in a friend to friend transaction, this is more than reasonable? In this particular case, I'm not worried about licensing or anything like that.
> 
> Thanks!


The above is a completely different, from:



mmjgg said:


> I recently took photos for a new salon's website. I spent about 4 hours at the salon(a lot of the time was waiting around for stylists to "get ready" for their profile pics). It was 3 trips at 15 minutes each way. I spent about 2.5 hrs editing, and ended up handing over about 20 pics to the web designer. I'm thinking of charging around $400. Is this reasonable? Does anyone have any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


 
One has to wonder why you even bothered. Since you say you've done photography for money before, the answer should have been obvious. :scratch:


----------



## mmjgg (Jul 20, 2010)

KmH,  I don't follow.  What do you mean?


----------

